# Dime Club FREE TRIAL from 10/1/18 to 10/14/18



## minoruwins (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi there,

We are offering a Dime Club FREE TRIAL from 10/1/18 to 10/14/18.

Come dip your toe in the water, you'll get access to all our NFL, CFB, NHL, MLB, Soccer and Tennis Dime Club plays for two weeks free of charge.

If you are interested in joining the free trial please email us at info@vegasconsultants.com letting us know you are interested. 

Best regards,

https://www.vegasconsultants.com

https://twitter.com/VegConsultants
https://www.instagram.com/vegasconsultants
https://www.facebook.com/VegasConsultants
https://www.youtube.com/c/VegasConsultants


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 1, 2018)

FREE TRIAL - DAY 1 OF 14


DIME CLUB


SOCCER: RUBIN KAZAN -0.75 (-112)

TENNIS: GAEL MONFILS (-118)

BASEBALL: MLB, USA – COLORADO / LA DODGERS OVER 7 (-101)

FOOTBALL: NFL, USA – KANSAS CITY CHIEFS -3.5 (-106)


VegasConsultants.com


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 2, 2018)

FREE TRIAL SOCCER PLAYS


Soccer plays ready to go!

Football plays for this week will be released later today, baseball and tennis plays will be added daily when available.


DIME CLUB SOCCER PLAYS FOR THIS WEEK...


Tuesday, October 2, 2018

SOCCER: UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – REAL MADRID -1 (-106)

SOCCER: UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – AEK ATHENS +0.5 (-123)

SOCCER: UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – MANCHESTER UNITED (-124)


Wednesday, October 3, 2018

SOCCER: UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – ATLETICO MADRID -1.5 (-105)

SOCCER: UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – FC PORTO -1 (-118)


Thursday, October 4, 2018

SOCCER: UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE – ARSENAL / FK QARABAG OVER 2.5 (-118)


Saturday, October 6, 2018

SOCCER: ENGLAND PREMIER LEAGUE – MANCHESTER UNITED -1 (-115)


Sunday, October 7, 2018

SOCCER: PREMIER LEAGUE, RUSSIA – SPORTING LISBON -0.75 (+104)

SOCCER: PREMIER LEAGUE, RUSSIA – FC PORTO +0.25 (-121)

SOCCER: PREMIER LEAGUE, RUSSIA – PARIS SAINT GERMAIN -1.5 (+102)


https://www.vegasconsultants.com

https://twitter.com/VegConsultants
https://www.instagram.com/vegasconsultants
https://www.facebook.com/VegasConsultants
https://www.youtube.com/c/VegasConsultants


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 2, 2018)

CORRECTION

First two soccer games on Sunday are from  PRIMEIRA LIGA, PORTUGAL.


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 2, 2018)

BASEBALL: MLB, USA – CHICAGO CUBS (-132)

BASEBALL: MLB, USA – COLORADO / CHICAGO OVER 7 (-123)



https://www.vegasconsultants.com

https://twitter.com/VegConsultants
https://www.instagram.com/vegasconsultants
https://www.facebook.com/VegasConsultants
https://www.youtube.com/c/VegasConsultants


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 3, 2018)

FREE TRIAL FOOTBALL DIME CLUB PLAYS


Saturday, October 6, 2018

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – FLA ATLANTIC -14.5 (+101)

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – NO ILLINOIS -3 (+100)

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – VIRGINIA TECH +6.5 (-105)

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – NEW MEXICO STATE +4 (-110)

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – LOUISIANA TECH -9 (-106)

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – TOLEDO -20 (-115)

FOOTBALL: NCAA, USA – WISCONSIN -20 (-106)


Sunday, October 7, 2018

FOOTBALL: NFL, USA – SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS -4.5 (-102)

FOOTBALL: NFL, USA – PHILADELPHIA EAGLES -3 (-115)

FOOTBALL: NFL, USA – DALLAS COWBOYS +3.5 (-120)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 3, 2018)

Tough day but many winners on the way! 

The following baseball plays close out our Dime Club plays for the first week of the free trial, back with more plays on Monday, enjoy your week.


MLB DIME CLUB PLAYS


Wednesday, October 3, 2018


BASEBALL: MLB, USA – NEW YORK YANKEES -1.5 (+118)

BASEBALL: MLB, USA – OAKLAND / NY YANKEES OVER 8.5 (-108)


Thursday, October 4, 2018


BASEBALL: MLB, USA – ATLANTA / LA DODGERS OVER 6.5 (-116)


Friday, October 5, 2018

BASEBALL: MLB, USA – CLEVELAND / HOUSTON OVER 6.5 (-124)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 8, 2018)

DIME CLUB

BASEBALL: MLB, USA - HOUSTON ASTROS (+113)

HOCKEY: NHL, USA - VEGAS GOLDEN KNIGHTS (-132)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 8, 2018)

NFL PRIVATE CLUB PLAYS

FOOTBALL: NFL, USA - WASHINGTON REDSKINS +6 (-110)

FOOTBALL: NFL, USA - WASHINGTON / NEW ORLEANS OVER 51 (-110)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 9, 2018)

DIME CLUB PLAY

HOCKEY: NHL, USA – COLORADO AVALANCHE (+118)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 9, 2018)

DIME CLUB PLAYS

10/11/2018 - PHILADELPHIA EAGLES -3 (-104)

10/13/2018 - COASTAL CAROLINA -4.5 (-106)
10/13/2018 - VIRGINIA TECH -5.5 (-106)
10/13/2018 - FLORIDA INTERNATIONAL -1.5 (-112)
10/13/2018 - MIAMI OHIO -11 (-107)
10/13/2018 - UTSA +13.5 (-106)
10/13/2018 - NAVY +5 (-106)
10/13/2018 - NORTHWESTERN -5.5 (-106)
10/13/2018 - PENN STATE -13.5 (-106)

10/14/2018 - SEATTLE SEAHAWKS -2.5 (-123)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 9, 2018)

Ask us about our 30 Day Trial Offer, valid for both Private Club and Dime Club plays, email us now at info@vegasconsultants.com.


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 10, 2018)

TENNIS: ATP SHANGHAI, CHINA - KEVIN ANDERSON -3.5 (+100)

TENNIS: ATP SHANGHAI, CHINA -  SAM QUERREY / TAYLOR FRITZ OVER 24 (-120)

TENNIS: ATP SHANGHAI, CHINA -  YIBING WU / KEI KISHIKORI UNDER 19 (+110)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 11, 2018)

DIME CLUB PLAYS


TENNIS: WTA LINZ, AUSTRIA – KIKI BERTENS -4.5 (+110)

TENNIS: WTA LINZ, AUSTRIA – GASPARYAN / BERTENS UNDER 20 (+105)

SOCCER: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE - POLAND +0.25 (-125)


----------



## minoruwins (Oct 11, 2018)

And these Dime Club plays will close our week...

TENNIS: WTA HONG KONG – GARBINE MUGURUZA -6 (+105)

TENNIS: WTA HONG KONG – DAYANA YASTREMSKA -4.5 (+105)

TENNIS: WTA HONG KONG – YASTREMSKA / KUCOVA UNDER 19.5 (-132)

SOCCER: SERIA A, BRAZIL – ATLETICO-MG -1 (-111)

SOCCER: SERIA A, BRAZIL – GREMIO / PALMEIRAS OVER 2 (-109)

SOCCER: SERIA A, BRAZIL – CRUZEIRO / VASCO OVER 2 (-110)


----------

